# Sticky  Nobody done a 'Show us your Fortis' yet?



## quoll

Well, sort of, but not with that title. I'm a recent convert, having just aquired this B42 Fleiger Chrono. I am very impressed with the quality.

On its bracelet:










...and on leather:










So let's see them.....


----------



## Guest

This was mine but currently on its way to the new owner:


----------



## subkrawler

I'll get my two Marinemasters on here, just as soon as I take a few pics.


----------



## dohmer

Quoll: I like that! Is that a silver- or whiteish dial?

Heres mine:


----------



## quoll

dohmer said:


> Quoll: I like that! Is that a silver- or whiteish dial?
> 
> Heres mine:


It is silvery-gray-white I guess - depends on the light, but it does have a metallic grain. The hands and numerals are blued, but that didn't come out too well in those photos.

I like that day-date. That is the new model isn't it.


----------



## biggeral

Really great watch, Quoll! Love your pics...


----------



## Hary

Here is my only Fortis, powered by Lemania 5100


----------



## dohmer

quoll said:


> It is silvery-gray-white I guess - depends on the light, but it does have a metallic grain. The hands and numerals are blued, but that didn't come out too well in those photos.
> 
> I like that day-date. That is the new model isn't it.


Yes it's the all new 2007 Day/Date model.


----------



## Eeeb

Here are two more of my Autoquartz!! Crisp dials -- even better than Seiko's  And a nice caseback... but not as nice as Omegas or Longines... ;-) The beadblasted stainless bracelet is one of the best!

The hundred day power reserve means it isn't a 'winder queen' and the quartz means it's more accurate than a mechanical chronometer... less maintenance too. It's a keeper! :-!


----------



## Mr.T

here is my Fortis, cosmonauts alarm and solid as a rock :-!


----------



## Dimitris

Hi to all Fortis funs,

great watches and photos. I own 3 Fortis.

An Official Cosmonauts Automatic









An Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium Ltd Ed. 5100










An Official Cosmonauts Chronograph Andora MIR 97 Ltd Ed.










Regards
Dimitris


----------



## mr2blue

Going to the spa soon


----------



## dbluefish

Still no wriet shots but they are coming. Bought this a little while ago and it just looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! lol

semper fi

paul

My thanks to Mark for his expertise and professionalism in working with me to get my Fortis PVD.


----------



## kesharoo

*My one and only but one more will join shortly?*

This is a great watch and real value for money!


----------



## kesharoo

this fella is next on my list! I prefer the leather strap though and way beyond much better than IWC!!!


----------



## Dimitris

mr2blue said:


> Going to the spa soon


AHAA! THAT'S HOT!

Now my Doxa's bezel looks like an amateur in front of this super duper pro dial.
BTW the case and the hour and minute hands look like Doxa. This Marinemaster must be from '60's or '70's.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Onkel C

Here's mine, a break from divers (Pilot Professional Day/Date):


----------



## Ric356II

Here's mine 

*B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date* to give it it's full title ;-)


----------



## HARWOOD




----------



## Steeler

RAREM5 said:


> This was mine but currently on its way to the new owner:


Excellent Photograph, I hope its as good in real life, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## cnmark

Here are mine:

B-42 Pilot Pro Chrono GMT


B-42 Marinemaster (on Di-Modell Carbon Chrono strap):


Flieger 24H


----------



## Lowflight




----------



## MarkJnK

On its way to a new home...

*B-42 Marinemaster Lumedial*


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I think this is one of the best watches that I have ever owned.


----------



## Vincent M

Indeed! Can't wait to receive it 

(btw : thks for a smooth transaction Mark! :-!)



MarkJnK said:


> On its way to a new home...
> 
> *B-42 Marinemaster Lumedial*


----------



## Dapper

Here's my Spacematic:










Cheers


----------



## Steeler

RAREM5 said:


> This was mine but currently on its way to the new owner:


Thanks RAREM5 the watch is better than the images, great doing business with you!


----------



## Dimitris

A question: these are the same watches with different dial?



Onkel C said:


> Here's mine, a break from divers (Pilot Professional Day/Date):


Ric's B-42 has a 24h scale, B-42 and WR



Ric356II said:


> Here's mine
> 
> *B-42 Pilot Professional Day/Date* to give it it's full title ;-)


Regards
Dimitris


----------



## J.D.

Dimitris said:


> A question: these are the same watches with different dial?
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


Dimitris, actually the dials are nearly identical on these two watches. It's all the other stuff that's different....

Most notably it's the case-sizes of these two watches that are different. The standard Pilot Prof. D/D is of the 40mm variety while the B-42 is 42mm in diameter, and the B-42's case is much thicker overall. Plus the B-42 adds screwed lugs to attach the strap. Strap width, however stays the same at 20mm for both watches.

B-42 also adds *sapphire crystal up front (40mm Pilot is mineral) and a mineral crystal display back (40mm Pilot is SS/screw-down) to view the movement. Plus, the "cognac" colored strap (slightly more padded than the 40mm stock leather strap) you see on the B-42 is not available stock for the 40mm version (black only). However, the 40mm Pilot D/D does come in PVD as well. Both watches have a 2836-2 under the hood, I believe. And both watches have very similar "sister" watches in Fortis' "Flieger" line (different hands, dial color options, etc.).

Both of these are very nice watches, have owned the Pilot D/D, and held the B-42 Pilot D/D. Can't go wrong! :-!

 Hope this helps,

J.D.

* Just saw this thread about the different crystals:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=86961


----------



## Dimitris

OK, I am an idiot :-s
I didn't notice the cases , only dials.o|
And I own a B-42.

Anyway, thanks J.D., you are a Fortis expert :-!.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## sweets

Here are my two
An early-ish Lemania Cosmonaut Chrono, and another Ducati Cosmonaut, which is unworn.


----------



## mikeb

Mine is a Cockpit, hand-wound, limited edition ...


----------



## JimmyT

What ? All Fortis Rounds ? Here's my Fortis Square which has been on my wrist since yesterday .... Cheers !


----------



## cuckoo4watches

yup, got the same one... LOVE IT!!!


----------



## tallguy

TimeOnTarget said:


> I think this is one of the best watches that I have ever owned.


Glad to hear it...bought a Marine Master when I really wanted one of these; sold it, and now have a lightly used GMT on the way!


----------



## Chicagoland Chuck Maddox

*Here's my spread [well, most of it]:*



quoll said:


> Well, sort of, but not with that title. I'm a recent convert, having just aquired this B42 Fleiger Chrono. I am very impressed with the quality.
> 
> [Snip]
> 
> So let's see them.....


Here's my spread [well, most of it]:










































I also own a White Dial version of the Stratoliner/Stratoforte model [Also known in the Omega Speedmaster collecting community as the "Poor Man's Grail for it's resemblence and still reasonable price in comparision to the Omega Speedmaster 376.0822] but I don't have any pictures taken of it. I also need a new dial and hands for that white dial version... Any ideas?

Nifty thread fella's! I saw some models I hadn't seen before!

-- Chuck


----------



## cornflakes

Nice collection - what's this one? Very nice balanced dial.


----------



## Chicagoland Chuck Maddox

cornflakes said:


> Nice collection - what's this one? Very nice balanced dial.


Thank you for your kind words. That one is probably the closest Fortis ever came to making a direct competitor to the Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch. This model utilizes the same Lemania 1873 base movement as the moonwatch.

-- Chuck


----------



## MarkEg

Hi everyone, some beautiful watches in this post&#8230;

I normally post on the Omega forum; however I bought my first Fortis last night and am really looking forward to getting it as I have admired Fortis watches for quite some time.

I must admit that I don't know much about this watch other than it has the Lemania 5100 - the seller said it was a limited edition, is this correct.. 
Any extra information or links would be greatly appreciated

Here is the selers picture; I will take some more when it arrives

Fortis 605.22.31M


----------



## mr.A. Ros jr.

my Fortis watches

Fortis Flieger Chrono
Fortis B42 Pilot Professional Chrono
Fortis Flieger
Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono


----------



## bogmanfan

mikeb said:


> Mine is a Cockpit, hand-wound, limited edition ...


Sweet watch. Is this a recent model. I'm new to Fortis, was looking at a Spacematic, but this one is pretty cool. How much did are they?


----------



## cuckoo4watches

must be too new for the Fortis website; it happens.

anyway, here is one on eBay that tells a bit more about it...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120170069814

hope that helps. :-!
-Steve

** if the link doesn't work for some reason, just copy the long item number at the end and paste into the eBay 'search' window



bogmanfan said:


> Sweet watch. Is this a recent model. I'm new to Fortis, was looking at a Spacematic, but this one is pretty cool. How much did are they?


----------



## mikeb

bogmanfan said:


> Sweet watch. Is this a recent model. I'm new to Fortis, was looking at a Spacematic, but this one is pretty cool. How much did are they?


Got it from my local Fortis dealer, about €600 - there are a few around, try a ´Fortis cockpit limited´search


----------



## SydneyDan

Just thought I'd have to post a pic or two here of my one-handed friend...
Takes a little getting used to, but I love it!!


----------



## mikeb

New arrival ...


----------



## SJACKAL

I don't own any Fortis now, but I used to own this:


----------



## Robertus

*The same model I'm after*



MarkEg said:


> Hi everyone, some beautiful watches in this post&#8230;
> 
> I normally post on the Omega forum; however I bought my first Fortis last night and am really looking forward to getting it as I have admired Fortis watches for quite some time.
> 
> I must admit that I don't know much about this watch other than it has the Lemania 5100 - the seller said it was a limited edition, is this correct..
> Any extra information or links would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Here is the selers picture; I will take some more when it arrives
> 
> Fortis 605.22.31M


According to my knowledge it is not a limited edition, nevertheless it is the very same model I'm after... if this doesn't violate forum rules, may I know the price you've paid?
Regards: Robertus
PS: Any intension to let the watch/lunette/bracelet be brushed?


----------



## MarkEg

*Re: The same model I'm after*



Robertus said:


> According to my knowledge it is not a limited edition, nevertheless it is the very same model I'm after... if this doesn't violate forum rules, may I know the price you've paid?
> Regards: Robertus
> PS: Any intension to let the watch/lunette/bracelet be brushed?


PM sent, I am hoping to get the watch tomorrow.

Not sure what the finish will be like, I thought it was brushed..

I wanted this model because the dial is clean - no numbers and also a bezel and lemania movement.

Best regards

Mark


----------



## dohmer

Here come some pics of the new Flieger, not completely free from dirt. Enjoy! :-d


----------



## Robertus

*Re: The same model I'm after*



MarkEg said:


> PM sent, I am hoping to get the watch tomorrow.
> 
> Not sure what the finish will be like, I thought it was brushed..
> 
> I wanted this model because the dial is clean - no numbers and also a bezel and lemania movement.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Mark


No, surface is normally sandblasted. If I can get one, I'm sure to shift for brushed and hoped to find a few with experience in the field, mainly the bezel - luminous triangle might be a loss then, place to be painted black.
Enjoy! Robertus


----------



## guzzzi

..here is my new B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph b-)


----------



## ghostnote5

That single handed 24H watch looks great. A dealer and I were looking at one and couldn't figure out what was happening with the days of the week. It seemed to be in French, then English, then something neither of us could figure out, any thoughts?


----------



## animate

Here are mine


----------



## engeew

Another Pilot Pro Day/Date...










Cheers,


----------



## neb-t

For different occasions ;-)


----------



## hess

neb-t...are the ones at either end of the photo the same case size?


----------



## neb-t

One on the left is around 40mm (595.22.158.1); one on the right is 34mm (621.10.148)


----------



## hess

neb-t....thanks....i wasn't sure if it was the photo angle or the watches themselves....


----------



## jamesbond

guys where can I buy a used like new fortis chronographs?


----------



## Henry T

My contribution to this thread.


----------



## ceratos

So far, i dun see an B42 diver chrono yet..... Looks like its not very popular.......:think: 

Actually, it is a very fierce watch.....:-!


----------



## p3l3r

here goes the chrono diver!....


----------



## ceratos

Thanx Bro, Finally got to see m dream watch....:-!:-d:thanks


----------



## Jamesr

Nice watches, hopefully I'll have my 638.10.11M by the end of the week, I cant wait!


----------



## Jamesr

Here's mine next to my other baby:


----------



## p3l3r

nice watches.....james


----------



## Noomoo

Oops Sorry !!!!!! :-d


----------



## dohmer

Some pictures of my latest, enjoy!


----------



## JET60

Greetings everyone! My first post in the Fortis forum. :-d

My contribution to this fine thread and a recent addition to the collection. This is my first Fortis and it's a dandy of a watch.:-!


----------



## siLence79

:-!


----------



## rangers158




----------



## Patro

Rangers, I love that one. I almost bought that instead of my Square as I liked the white face.


----------



## nonde

Here is mine:

Best regards


----------



## cuckoo4watches

this bad boy is all mine and super rare!
read more here...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=91635




































__________________


----------



## srmdalt

mr.A. Ros jr. said:


> my Fortis watches
> 
> Fortis Flieger Chrono
> Fortis B42 Pilot Professional Chrono
> Fortis Flieger
> Fortis Cosmonaut Chrono


Whoa!


----------



## ceratos

Here we go again......

My B42s........


----------



## GeoffD

I've been wearing my B42 Cosmo Chrono on its velcro strap recently and really loving it.


----------



## machaanu

I love this watch to death :-d


----------



## Megadiesel

Hello Fortis fans here is my b42 cosmo!

http://www.geocities.com/ismeti23/fortisb42cosomoMegadiesel


----------



## J.D.

machaanu said:


> I love this watch to death :-d


The new design is really sweet.:-! It may have to be my next Fortis, I can't decide.


----------



## LCA

Geoff,

Your watch is the 24h with the Lemania 5100 movement, right?

I deadly wanted either this or the titanium carbon editions, but they were all sold out in switzerland... :---(


----------



## OmegaSeiko

Nowhere near the quality of the photos from above, but here is my Black Beast:









With his less aggressive neighbors:


----------



## Bobby B

Here's my first... welll, second...
My Dad liked the first one (A Flieger) I got, and I let him keep it. So I got this one.


----------



## dohmer

My latest, a Cockpit LE #888





With his friends


----------



## sjaakb

dohmer said:


> Some pictures of my latest, enjoy!


Hi, can you show more of your straps and where did you get them? Love to know.
New Fortisti here.
Sjaakb


----------



## dohmer

One more.



Don't have this strap on at the moment.
The strap is called Maratac Zulu S-Stripe and can be found in black/orange, black/yellow and, black/grey.

Bought my at westcostime.com, but can be found at broadarrow.net aswell.


----------



## GeoffD

with so many of the larger Fortis here, I thought I'd balance things a bit with a couple of my 35mm Fliegers.


----------



## bushpilot

Love the 24hr !

Always wanted a Fortis Chrono GMT...


----------



## Guest

Fortis Stratoliner from the late 80s or early 90s.


----------



## abrizz

Wow that is very nice! And with the Lemania 5100 too.


----------



## R.L.

Great watch, Dohmer, and what a great number, 888. For Chinese people, this is the ultimate number, cos it sounds the same as Prosperity in Chinese. I got mine recently too and I've got 788, which is also nice. Seven stands for Surely in Chinese. There you go, a bit of auspiciousness. Enough talk, here is my watch.



dohmer said:


> My latest, a Cockpit LE #888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With his friends


----------



## dohmer

I know about the 888, cnmark was kindly enough to tell me. But no luck hitting the lottery yet.. ;-)


----------



## Dimitris

dentaku said:


> Fortis Stratoliner from the late 80s or early 90s.


I want it! It's very difficult to find it. More easily I can find the Andora edition. Enjoy it.

Welcome to forum.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## cecilturtle

RL,

Nice watches. From the picture it looks as though the Marinemaster and the Fleiger are the same size. Are they? My understanding is that the divers are actually 2mm larger because of the bezel.


----------



## Dimitris

cecilturtle said:


> RL,
> 
> Nice watches. From the picture it looks as though the Marinemaster and the Fleiger are the same size. Are they? My understanding is that the divers are actually 2mm larger because of the bezel.


Exactly.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## BARTLETT

Below my OFFICIAL COSMONAUTS, seems not to have glass!


----------



## Seikopath

dbluefish said:


> Still no wriet shots but they are coming. Bought this a little while ago and it just looks GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! lol
> 
> semper fi
> 
> paul
> 
> My thanks to Mark for his expertise and professionalism in working with me to get my Fortis PVD.


That is the most beautiful watch I've ever seen! Did it come PVD'd, or did this guy, Mark do it? WOW.


----------



## andy tims

This is incoming








and these I already have

















One of my favourite makes, with almost nothing in their current (or recent past) model line up I don't like.


----------



## WyattEarp

Here's mine. Solid, blue and love that tritium.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

I always loved the graduated blue dial on the Cosmonauts!
Beautiful watch!


----------



## TWINCAM

Here is mine, ive only ever seen 3. Think they date from around about 1990. Its not a great pic, watch looks alot better than this picture.


----------



## northernmonkey

My newly aquired Fortis..........very happy:-!


----------



## davenash

Hi folks!
this is my first Fortis with caucho, velcro and steel straps.






















































































































































:thanks


----------



## PekkaM

Great pics davenash! :-!


----------



## davenash

Thanks PekkaM!

I trust they serve that you to choose your Fortis ;-)



PekkaM said:


> Great pics davenash! :-!


----------



## raggyboy

I'm in love with mine ;-)










































Andrew


----------



## davenash

an original and beautiful model, Andrew :-!


----------



## david1201

My B-42 GMT Diver:










Thanks,
David


----------



## cooperworks

My Preciuossss... 








http://www.picvalley.net/u/1061/451040315.JPG


----------



## Lowflight




----------



## 1watchaholic

Here is my contribution to the Fortis thread!


----------



## polaco23

Jeese Lowflight, that B-42 sure makes the moon look teeny! Heres mine. Had it up for sale earlier, but now with a cool new orange strap on the way, im in love again! I love the all black sinister look to it. Definetly the most legible of all my watches!


----------



## J.D.

b-) All about this one right now....


----------



## JC180

My recent arrival and first FORTIS which I absolutely adore.









































































Cheers

Jacob


----------



## HappyJack

Newly arrived B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph GMT, on rubber strap with butterfly clasp. Love the simple, clear hands and dial; the orange GMT hand and markers provide some nice contrast. Very much a functional tool watch, though I'm not yet used to the GMT hand which can be tricky to read at a glance, since the numbers are on the inside of the ring not on the edge of the dial. I reckon a 24h bezel would be a real help, as with the B-42 GMT non-chrono version. But pretty happy with it so far...and it's been running only 1-2 secs per day slow, which is quite tolerable as a first auto after 25 years of quartz.


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Picked up my first Fortis a few days ago..

Official Cosmonauts GMT (Blue dial) 611.22.148.1









It's a great little watch and I'm well pleased.. my only gripe is that the bracelet does not allow for enough down-sizing (I have skinny wrists) and you have to live with the 4 fixed links on either side :roll:


----------



## cesar

My Fortis automatic 24 hours :-!


----------



## doctorrich

My Fortis Cosmonaut with a Lemania 5100 movement...


----------



## spikey_ap

mine...


----------



## norniron

and mine..


----------



## tantra_204

:-swow fortis looks really good..It makes want to purchase one..I just have one question, which type has the see thru back? I saw some fortis flieger that has one and other that does not have one, same thing as the chronograph version..it makes me confuse:-s


----------



## famie

http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1489pb1.jpg

Hi seniors. Newbie here from Malaysia. After months of browsing through this forum, i finally bought my first fortis yesterday. Here's my B42 flieger chrono. I believe i got a very good offer for this watch. The AD is having a clearance sale and I managed to buy mine at USD 1332.00. Happy to be a member of the fortis owners club!

Cheerio


----------



## HappyJack

famie said:


> http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1489pb1.jpg
> 
> Hi seniors. Newbie here from Malaysia. After months of browsing through this forum, i finally bought my first fortis yesterday. Here's my B42 flieger chrono. I believe i got a very good offer for this watch. The AD is having a clearance sale and I managed to buy mine at USD 1332.00. Happy to be a member of the fortis owners club!
> 
> Cheerio


Here's Famie's watch - I'm more of a black dial guy myself - but this is a beauty:


----------



## famie

Thanks Happyjack, i've been trying to display the pix for hours with no result.

:-!


----------



## kalibear

*Just love the white dial*


----------



## razer

And here's mine. Bought last year! :-d

Love it!


----------



## vicysw

just bought it last Sunday


----------



## vicysw

just bought it last Sunday b-)


----------



## paculz

Hi guys I have managed to get a special blue dial one which seems to be very rare. Sorry about the dull light. Will take shots in daylight. For now, Check it out...b-)


----------



## Gatorski

My latest Addition:


----------



## razer

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## deepcdvr

Marinemaster on 7" wrist

1 day old


----------



## stg

*Spacematic*

One of my favorites. Sits perfectly on my arm.


----------



## TakesALickin

*Had mine for a couple of years now >*

It gets a LOT of wrist time... :-!


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## slb

Robert, 
What camera did you use?
I'm going to try and borrow my wife's Canon and replicate your great pix.
Did you use a blue LED for the lume shots?

Scott


----------



## Seikopath

slb said:


> Robert,
> What camera did you use?
> 
> Scott


Camera Make: SONY 
Camera Model: DSC-H7 
Image Date: 2009:03:19 20:18:21 
Flash Used: No 
Focal Length: 8.9mm 
Exposure Time: 0.013 s (1/80) 
Aperture: f/2.8 
ISO equiv: 80 
White Balance: Auto 
Metering Mode: Center Weight 
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## Seikopath

*Re: Spacematic*



stg said:


> One of my favorites. Sits perfectly on my arm.


Hands Down - the BEST Spacematic picture I've ever seen! Awesome!!!


----------



## Docrwm

Seikopath said:


> Camera Make: SONY
> Camera Model: DSC-H7
> Image Date: 2009:03:19 20:18:21
> Flash Used: No
> Focal Length: 8.9mm
> Exposure Time: 0.013 s (1/80)
> Aperture: f/2.8
> ISO equiv: 80
> White Balance: Auto
> Metering Mode: Center Weight
> Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


Wow, that's all coded into the photo? How do you access that info?


----------



## slb

Yeah, that's a killer pic!
Looks very much like it was taken on the moon!
Love that.


----------



## slb

Docrwm said:


> Wow, that's all coded into the photo? How do you access that info?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchangeable_image_file_format

It's embedded in the files!


----------



## Docrwm

slb said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exchangeable_image_file_format
> 
> It's embedded in the files!


When I click I don't get all that info, how do you access that information? Never mind, opened my own photo in the editor and it offered me that info through the right click. Couldn't get it online but could when I saved the file. Thanks.


----------



## marco330

Have this pre owned B-42 Pilot Professional GMT for just over a month now:

[URL="







[/URL]

Great watch, 7 years old, hardly worn by the previous owner and runs like a charm, 16 seconds behind in 8 days!

Marco


----------



## slb

Awesome Marco!!!


----------



## OldeCrow

here's a couple:


----------



## Docrwm

OldeCrow said:


> here's a couple:


Very nice indeed! Great photos! Thanks for sharing them:-!


----------



## Cicero

Some of my old FORTIS...


----------



## OldeCrow

Nice collection there Cicero!

@Docwrm
Anytime you get tired of your new Fortis chrono there is a place next to my three hander for it! :-d​


----------



## Docrwm

OldeCrow said:


> Nice collection there Cicero!
> 
> @Docwrm
> Anytime you get tired of your new Fortis chrono there is a place next to my three hander for it! :-d​


Thanks. Don't wait up.;-)


----------



## Cicero

...two more of mine old FORTIS...
Powered by the F2001 and the Lemania 5100-movement.


----------



## Amikica3008

Dear All,

thanks for Great forum and topics which help me to find THE BEST watch for me and a lot of greetings from Serbia with pictures of first Fortis in my collection

all the best

Milan

View attachment 175239
View attachment 175240


----------



## slb

Greetings, Milan!
Beautiful watch!
Welcome to the Fortis forum.

Scott


----------



## Docrwm

Welcome Milan! Very nice Fortis!


----------



## westcoastbay

Heh. On custom leather strap.


----------



## Docrwm

westcoastbay said:


> Heh. On custom leather strap.


Welcome aboard. Very nice watch.


----------



## Cicero

I hope it´s allowed also in this forum to post watches in not so 100% original condition (marriage?). :think: 
I had bought the white Marinemaster approximately two years ago and had changed the bezel insert immediately from the original silver one to the blue from the diver. The blue pleases me much more on this watch. :-!

Please don´t knock me into the middle of next week over this delict&#8230; I hope, it appeals to you even so&#8230; All my other FORTIS are in original condition - I swear!


----------



## Docrwm

Cicero said:


> I hope it´s allowed also in this forum to post watches in not so 100% original condition (marriage?). :think:
> I had bought the white Marinemaster approximately two years ago and had changed the bezel insert immediately from the original silver one to the blue from the diver. The blue pleases me much more on this watch. :-!
> 
> Please don´t knock me into the middle of next week over this delict&#8230; I hope, it appeals to you even so&#8230; All my other FORTIS are in original condition - I swear!


I LIKE the modification:-!:-!


----------



## Cicero

.
One of my early FORTIS - you´ll see it based on the form of the push pieces&#8230;
.


----------



## maxgold114

My first "real" watch, and still love it, years later....sorry for the lame pic


----------



## jaypee

My 2 days old B-42 Flieger Chrono.....I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Cicero

&#8230;for the marathon-race today in a lightwight, sporty blue dress.


----------



## duben

Say 'ello to my little friends...


----------



## Docrwm

Welcome aboard! Very nice watches:-!


----------



## tx-ruben

Spacematic with a ETA 2836-2. Just received today, I'm loving it. I officially have the Fortis bug, and purchased a B-42 diver with white face and blue bezel.


----------



## Muachee

My first Fortis - B-42 Diver


----------



## Cicero

.
Today with the in the dark glowing orange strap...
.


----------



## abrizz

Cool! I didn't know Spacematics came with PVD case!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slb

Two limited B-42s.
Toshi and Jürgens straps.


----------



## music_healing

my only Fortis.. B42 chrono beige


----------



## mb1k

*Fortis Pilot Professional GMT*










Purchased in winter of '03 in Xania, Greece. Has logged about 500 hours of flight time with me, more if it hadn't had issues.


----------



## mb1k

Cicero said:


> .
> Today with the in the dark glowing orange strap...
> .


Cicero, must get me one of those orange straps. Where'd you get yours?

Thanks,

mb1k


----------



## DGMarnier

My first Fortis and new addition to my collection ...


----------



## slb

Great watches and pix guys!


----------



## MatTCTM

Hi guys
Have been doing alot of reading on this forum before I made my purchase

This is my first Fortis Watch

Definately hoping to get another one soon


----------



## slb

Wow - fancy first!
Alarm chrono - very nice!
Welcome :-!


----------



## MatTCTM

Thanks

will do more close up of the watch this week and post it on line

Its a beautiful time piece and worth every penny

:-!


----------



## stew77

My first Fortis, and hopefully not my last.

This B-42 MarineMaster has been calling to me...love the bold dial design and that great Fortis clarity. This one is definetely a keeper!!


----------



## MatTCTM

Nice...Love the look of the dial, large numbers make it easy to read....
definitely a keeper....


----------



## Ronnie99t

My first Fortis too, great watch that definitely gonna stay!










/Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie99t

One more|>:


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## aljawad

The first watch I ever had was a Fortis, which my father gave to me when I was a boy :-d


----------



## FinHurja

Here's my first Fortis so far. Managed to find a mint 24h flieger with 180€ from local auction. I've been thinking about getting one for years and when this one showed up.... well it's mine now. There was few years period when Fortis was not availble from Finland and therefore finding this was unexpectable.

Just got it back from watch smith and now it is running nicely. I also changed a little bit different strap for it.
How do you like it?


----------



## cnmark

FinHurja said:


> Managed to find a mint 24h flieger with 180€ from local auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it back from watch smith and now it is running nicely. I also changed a little bit different strap for it.
> How do you like it?


Nice catch!:-!
These are getting rare now.
Cool band! (and you did install the Fortis buckle on it - |>)

Her's mine:


----------



## Ronnie99t

Got this one a while ago, love it:-!



















/Ronnie


----------



## Gravina

*Vintage Fortis Marinemaster Valjoux 72*
































































Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## herboan

Here is my latest Fortis


----------



## cnmark

*Re: Vintage Fortis Marinemaster Valjoux 72*

Sweet watch - just great! :-!

Congrats on that piece and the Valjoux 72 movement is a beauty as well!



Gravina said:


> Cheers from Brazil
> 
> Douglas Gravina


----------



## Dimitris

Excellent watch Douglas.
Mine, the blue version, says hallo. 

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Gravina

*Tanks friend cnmark*



cnmark said:


> Sweet watch - just great! :-!
> 
> Congrats on that piece and the Valjoux 72 movement is a beauty as well!


:-!

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Gravina

*Tanks friend Dimitris*



Dimitris said:


> Excellent watch Douglas.
> Mine, the blue version, says hallo.
> 
> Regards
> Dimitris


:-!

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Amikica3008

.. and new member of my Fortis family with "older" brother..


----------



## HogRider

Finally got around to take some pictures...


----------



## Inq

My precious:


----------



## fearless-five

I'm thinking about trading my Breitling SuperOcean for the Fortis GMT model. Do you think thats a smart move?


----------



## DGMarnier

I currently have a Breitling SuperOcean Pro. (Yellow Dial) and a Fortis Chrono GMT (silver dial) both are absolutely beautiful and well made. Unfortunately because of the difference in complication its really hard to say which of the two I would give up if I had to just keep one.


----------



## roblee

My only Fortis, its a Jagdgeschwader 72 LE with Factory Sapphire circa Year 2000 according to Fortis.



















Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Satansfist

Hey there Roblee, what's the story behind your watch? I'm guessing a special limited edition of some sort...but what exaclty? Very nice. Love the limited edition watches myself!


----------



## roblee

Satansfist said:


> Hey there Roblee, what's the story behind your watch? I'm guessing a special limited edition of some sort...but what exaclty? Very nice. Love the limited edition watches myself!


Hi Sf, You can read more on Jagdgeschwader_72 here
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagdgeschwader_72.

It is a neat edition with sapphire running on the older Valjoux with a limited run of only 72 examples, the glass looks coated (single sided AR perhaps), a surprise really.

I love most of the Fortis, the LE especially!


----------



## neebsta

Retro Fortisb-)


----------



## cnmark

Cool old Marinemaster!


----------



## ecunited

flieger b42 day/date, cream dial, blue hands


----------



## ecunited

Better shots of the b42 flieger, relatively speaking:


----------



## vbuskirk




----------



## bayerische

Here's mine:


----------



## bayerische

*Re: Vintage Fortis Marinemaster Valjoux 72*



Gravina said:


> Cheers from Brazil
> 
> Douglas Gravina


WOW!!!!

What vintage is this?! What a beautiful watch! I think fortis should start making manual-wind watches again. Don't care too much for automatics.


----------



## gregflat9

Mine!


----------



## Henry T

Same watch, new strap. ;-)


----------



## FinHurja

Henry T said:


> Same watch, new strap. ;-)


 Nice looking, really! Is your strap XL "Grand Duke" 20mm black alligator grain red stitching by HIRSCH?


----------



## jbr

Here's my new Fortis Rolf Sachs


----------



## XR1200

*My B-42 Black Titanium PVD carbon fiber dial*

Here is mine...
Got also the wearable Fortis velcro strip for when I'm diving...
Cheers


----------



## ioann12

My precious


----------



## chairmanmeow

Glad that I got one of these last week, since it's a discontinued model.


----------



## Byronld

[QUOTE = Onkel C; 504909] Esta es la mía, un descanso de los buceadores (Piloto Profesional Día / Fecha):




















































[/ QUOTE]

Hello dear friends,
My name is Byron, although my passport name is Rafael, I write from Spain, I was born in the city of Bilbao in northern Spain in the Basque Country is where the museum Gughenheim.
I present my only Fortis Chronograph steel a cosmonaut.
It is the first time I write in the forum but long ago I read
Greetings to all


----------



## XR1200

This week end my Fortis in action


----------



## XR1200

Just bought this one! 451/500...


----------



## XR1200

*Sme more pictures B-42 black PVD titanuim carbon fiber dial*

here are some more pictures of my every day B-42


----------



## mccuddendan

Here's mine...


----------



## Stonechild

Love this watch, the orange second hand looks great on the Black carbon Fiber dial....


----------



## Stonechild

Sweet, never seen that before.


----------



## Byronld

slb said:


> Two limited B-42s.
> Toshi and Jürgens straps.


Someone can tell me which make and model is the sale of the photo that hit below
I put it on my Fortis Official Cosmonaut Chronograph.
On that website you can buy

Thank you very much and best regards


----------



## botvidsson

Took a photo of my new B-42


----------



## crocodilo

Fortis B-42 MarineMaster 751 Sqn. Limited Edition.


----------



## HogRider




----------



## Paulnz

Hi all, new user and another B42 MM moonglow owner. May as well add another on-wrist piccy to the pile. Also an Omega fan.


----------



## lumberjact

Here'y my PP keeping me warm today!


----------



## bizzybeagle

just inherited this would love to know more about it am so very fond of it having coveted it all my life sadly had to lose dad to gain this watch


----------



## caffeinated

Here's mine.


----------



## music_healing

Fortis B42 Chronograph



















:thanks


----------



## vince330i

My Fortis B-42 Flieger Day Date White Dial... Temporarily on my spare Tag Formula 1 bracelet until my Toshi strap arrives! Not too bad huh?


----------



## phunky_monkey

My new B-42 Pilot Professional, thanks to Pete (Satansfist).


----------



## music_healing

its quite early (until the 14th)

but Happy Chinese New Year to all of you ..




























:thanks


----------



## U 8

Nightshot with orange strap. I love the lume of this strap :-!


----------



## XR1200

*B42 titanium black PVD carbon fiber with orange rubber strap and titanium black PVD buckle*

Just change the leather strap for this orange rubber one.
I like leather, more casual but I'm diving often and actually the carbon fiber dial look nicer with the orange color strap...
Cheers


----------



## ndburley

Here be mine!!


----------



## XR1200

*B42 titanium black PVD carbon fiber dial, new orange rubber strap*

The new strap, bringing the carbon fiber dial to his advantage...
And as I dive every 2 weeks it is healthier than the leather strap!


----------



## iqbal

B 42 marine master vs tag heuer formula 1


----------



## Gopher

Here is my tremendous trio:


----------



## U 8

Part of my Fortis collection...










This is the newest toy, with Lemania 5100 ;-)










And the Fortis silicon strap I installed... It fits nicelly, with some custom work :-!


----------



## hugel

Excellent watch. This is my current object of desire: it is a B42 with a bezel and chrono that has a face that is not too cluttered (like the marinemaster). It will be the last Fortis I buy (I have three B42s) until they have a major revision.

hugel



U 8 said:


> Nightshot with orange strap. I love the lume of this strap :-!


----------



## tonryart

Just arrived today... Thanks Stonechild.


----------



## Stonechild

tonryart said:


> Just arrived today... Thanks Stonechild.


C0ngrats, I miss it already.

Jay


----------



## drumhead

Here are my 3 Fortis watches

Pilot Professional Day/Date















Flieger Chronograph





























Pilot Professional GMT (old photo, currently being serviced)


----------



## XR1200

Here is my most precious one that I will probably never wear with the one I wear every day!


----------



## XR1200

Here is my most precious one that I will probably never wear with the one I wear every day!


----------



## hugel

Wear them all ! That's what they're for ! Don't be one of these people that has a classic car which never leaves the airconditioned underground garage, or has a collection of dinky toys that are kept away from children in pristine boxes.

hugel


----------



## U 8

I did some new pics, here they are ;-)


----------



## voltshin

my new fortis... taken using iphone


----------



## burning777




----------



## rsgould

Picked this up NOS in Hong Kong a few months ago. It's the International Space Station LE and has become my favorite watch.


----------



## Heiner

B42 Chronograph GMT :-!


----------



## whifferdill

*Pilot Professional Day / Date:*


----------



## jle123

Holy cow.... how did you get the Helmet ??



U 8 said:


> Part of my Fortis collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest toy, with Lemania 5100 ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Fortis silicon strap I installed... It fits nicelly, with some custom work :-!


----------



## Jerzee201




----------



## SCE to AUX

My :-! B-42,,,


----------



## jasonwongym

hi guys...
my interest in watches started last month.. after a new manager and colleague came in to explain the uniqueness of movements, designs, etc.. 

and fortis came up, therefore this is my first purchase! 
B-42 Black PVD Titanium


----------



## stg

*Spacematic*

A simple, clean and well made watch.


----------



## kenls

*Re: Spacematic*

Here's my baby! b-)


----------



## Tengku

Fortis Spacematic GMT

Got it since 2008.
Has been with me high above the skies, many hours during sunrise and sunsets...cruising at multiple Flight Levels and best of all, giving me a Good time in the sky on multiple time zones.



























At Flight Level 400 / 40,000 Feet









Thanks for viewing, Have a nice Day..


----------



## chuakimsiangjeremy

My newly acquired B-42 Marinemaster. loving it!:-!


----------



## jrhowe

Do you like this one on mrbids.co.uk i think you might Fortis Platin!


----------



## FORTIS_4_ME

I am new to this forum and originally i was an omega man, but when i found out about Fortis it really opened up my mind: future aquisition






Fortis B-42 Stratoliner Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Nikikoz

Hi Guys,

this is my first FORTIS and honestly I'm positively surprised by the quality of execution, looks (especially with rubber strap) and movement accuracy. After fine tuning that friend of mine did the movement is +5 seconds for 10 days. This is the most accurate V7750 I ever had.

Here are some pictures, Regards


----------



## djy74

Here is my B-42 Pilot Pro GMT Chronograph. 
This has been a long sought after watch. When I finally had it on my wrist, I was beyond ecstatic. I quickly purchased a Red12 strap for it. I love my Fortis.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## jordan.poer

Here is my recently purchased B-42 Flieger Day/Date.


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## rob-s

My first message on this forum! Here a pic of my Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Day/date. I use this one on daily base..


----------



## rob-s

Here of both my Fortis watches..the Flieger I bought in 2001 and is still like new


----------



## sryukon

Here's two new Fortis for me 40mm SS Sky Watch and B-42 mm day date.


----------



## botvidsson

Took a photo of my MM, just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## furir

Here are my only fortis, had it since 1992. I have changed the strap a couple of times and the electronics isn't working as it should but it shows the time and date. Guess I need a new movement or something.


----------



## Tengku

Fortis Spacematic GMT @ work....
Had it since April 2008, crossed many time zone. Had a good "time"....


----------



## AChoice

by lensbaby macro lens.
Like that almost 3d lume...


----------



## edump

Hi folks, this is my first Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chrono watch after some other swiss brands, I'm very excited with the watch and it's overachieved my first expectations, since I needed to wait almost one month when I bought to start using it, since I live in Brazil and got it in US.

I recommend it a lot for who is undecided on which brand and model.


----------



## jordan.poer

B-42 Day/Date on new leather strap I had made over @ Stone Creek Straps.


----------



## joseff

B-42 Flieger day/date on Stowa leather strap


----------



## Eggsy

My new B-42 Marinemaster!


----------



## sryukon

Here is my new Flieger GMT 40mm Great old Classic!


----------



## holson

Flieger Chronograph Automatic 40mm :-!

This is becoming my favorite day to day watch, quickly replacing the Seamaster. Wouldn't have discovered it were it not for this forum.


----------



## aong




----------



## intensecycleboy

Been on Watchuseek for a long time, lurking around; here's my first post. Love my fortis.

Professional on black Toshi strap.


----------



## Canon Fodder

I received my first Fortis this morning from my Dad; a vintage Eastern Star. I don't know a lot about it, other than it was my Grandfather's. My Dad and my Aunt don't remember how long he had it:


----------



## U 8




----------



## SCE to AUX

Some more pictures of my 647.10.11M,,,

,,, in the sunset







,,,vs flowerbee







,,,vs snail


----------



## cubix

Hey Guys! It's my first post and I wanted to share my 2 beauties with You  Hope You like the pics!


----------



## razer

It's been a long time...but the Fortis still puts a smile on my face. Here it is, 647.10.158.3


----------



## sryukon

Hey SCE to AUX cool nature seens nice pic's


----------



## shock6906

I got mine just a few days ago.



















Love it!


----------



## damo_is

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, and thought I would share my B-42 Black Black on a Olive drab 3-ring PVD Zulu strap. It was an effort (really tight fit) getting the Zulu on, but I think it was well worth it!

Cheers.


----------



## emale

Got this one a few days ago.


----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## johnlegend

here is my lovely fortis.


----------



## Zappatore

newbeee... Sorry i'm not sure if this is the proper place to post this question, help would be greatly appreciated .
i am in search of a fortis official cosmonauts chronograph watch. The watch i seek is a special edition i believe from the 2001- 2004
time period, it had a gun metal case , black dial , diamond bezel and a green leather crocodile strap, has any one seen it.


----------



## DraganD

Fortis ISS Limited


----------



## phunky_monkey

My Vintage Fortis dress watch which just arrived today.


----------



## maxpowerman




----------



## [email protected]

DraganD said:


> Fortis ISS Limited


That's a real beauty... and why is not placed on a nato strap? 
Here's mine, recently sold and missed, Cosmonauts GMT...


----------



## DraganD

^
Nice Cosmonaut :-!
You want a nato, you get the nato b-)


----------



## Mister No

Pilot and his tool


----------



## WiZARD7

some pictures of my new(used) Fortis Pilot Professional Chronograph - 597.22.11 
when I receive the leather strap, I'll take more photos


----------



## WiZARD7

with leather strap. (but I don't really like this, I'll find some other, and some deployment clasp)


----------



## rodia77

Joining the club with my new arrival!


----------



## KarenChezk

I can't wait till I get this for my hubby next month for Father's Day.... He will be sooo happy

-Kar


----------



## jaypee

Nice one indeed and good combination on strap |>



damo_is said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum, and thought I would share my B-42 Black Black on a Olive drab 3-ring PVD Zulu strap. It was an effort (really tight fit) getting the Zulu on, but I think it was well worth it!
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 534522


----------



## Jackson Filth

Just received my b42 flieger today 

































everything looks nicer up-side-down lol


----------



## The Aviator

Hi Fortis lovers!

My first post in WUS is for my new "old" Official Cosmonauts.









As you have noticed: LEMANIA powered!!


----------



## DraganD

Blue planet....


----------



## The Aviator

Nice! Come on guys, show your OCC !


----------



## Possu

Here's my B-42 Official Cosmonauts Day/Date. This gets more wrist time than anything else in my modest collection. I'm surprised how well this fits my wrist. I was a little afraid about the 44 mm diameter, but no worries. This is most comfy watch I have. Sorry for my lousy photo.


----------



## HappyJack

The Aviator said:


> Hi Fortis lovers!
> 
> My first post in WUS is for my new "old" Official Cosmonauts.
> 
> View attachment 707131
> 
> 
> As you have noticed: LEMANIA powered!!


Nice one! I replied to your other post.

BTW - is that a Bucker Jungmann in your avatar?


----------



## KBK Racing

It was my grandfathers watch. It was full of scratches and dirt so today I "restorated" it a bit. I polisched the glass and most of the schratches are gone. En removed the dirt. It still works perfectly...

Which would be a nice leather strap?


----------



## Lexi

Fortis Stratoliner, which I bought in 1994.


----------



## KBK Racing




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## marco escobar

Here's my Fortis Cosmonaut...Solid watch!.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## JD-

My beloved Fortis Cosmonaut Automatic which was with me when I moved to the UK to work in 2003.

I lost it over the side of the boat I sail on back in February. Desperately want another one.

It was insured but the local distributor is messing us around at the moment. I may be lucky but chances are, I won't.

I find out this week.










The more sharp eyed among you will notice that the index marker at the zero point on the bezel is missing. It was eventually replaced. You might also note that the sweep hand is the wrong colour. This was done by the person who serviced the watch - an authorised Fortis service agent - after it faded. It was also eventually replaced with the correct one.


----------



## JD-

Would you believe it? The new one turned up today! It's a lot shinier then the original...


















I suppose I'll get used to it. Came in a different case too.


----------



## Yokohama




----------



## AVR

My favorite watch since childhood. My dad gifted it to me when I started my career!







Fortis Stratoliner. Needs to be brought back to original condition. 








Can someone help me identify these watches? As in they have some xxx.yy.zz series at the back. What does that mean.

This is my first post on the forum and look forward to interacting in the future.

Cheers,
Adi


----------



## munmanstk




----------



## Lexi




----------



## J J Carter




----------



## Kuifje

I have been looking for a three hands pilot watch since a while until I found this Limited Edition at a local AD. And with a nice discount! Me happy


----------



## Hunterfate

Just came in today. I always wanted one. Happy happy


----------



## robncircus

Here's mine. Wore it in Afghanistan in 2012 while I was stationed there. Really enjoy this watch.


----------



## Hunterfate

Can' t get enough of it


----------



## Will3020

jaypee said:


> My 2 days old B-42 Flieger Chrono.....I'm lovin' it.


Wow that is one fine time piece.


----------



## Metro50




----------



## edwin05

My first post. Greeting from Indonesia.

Here's my Fortis B-42


----------



## krstin

Square


----------



## Nine

Lets go fortis forum! It is too quiet in here! Where is the Fortis love???


----------



## Hunterfate

My small contribution
View attachment 994984


----------



## peter-g




----------



## Kratsmoose

A little more love


----------



## Dr_Niss

Snap

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s14power

Here are my two:



enjoy!


----------



## s14power

here's my two:

enjoy!


----------



## UTL1098

Picked up my first Fortis last week. It didn't come with the original rubber strap w/ PVD deployant clasp, so while that's on order from Germany, it's on a Resco kevlar strap.


----------



## Dr_Niss

Here's mine









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_Niss

In its case









Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinexus

Been really enjoying my Spacematic on the Fortis NATO:


----------



## asot

_Old dog, new tricks...
_*Fortis Chronograph Spacematic* (40) from 2006, on a 2-piece NATO Maratac Zulu


----------



## RSX

Here is my vintage inspired Fortis MarineMaster Reissue
On NATO Strap:








On Shark Mesh:


----------



## Nine

dinexus said:


> Been really enjoying my Spacematic on the Fortis NATO:


Beautiful, what a perfect match. Fortis black hands, really nice!


----------



## dinexus

Here's my Spacematic again, this time on Mt. Hood:


----------



## Kratsmoose

dinexus said:


> Here's my Spacematic again, this time on Mt. Hood:


That is a really nice picture in so many ways. Watch out for a crevasse!


----------



## Munky007

I going to wear my Pilot Pro Day Date to test this Dominican and read the latest issue of Cigar Aficionado


----------



## dinexus

Kratsmoose said:


> That is a really nice picture in so many ways. Watch out for a crevasse!


Thanks! Hazards duly noted


----------



## Novice Cph

It probably would look better with a NATO strap from Time Factors?


----------



## Hunterfate

My joy on rubber for those hot summer days. Looks nice .


----------



## asot




----------



## Hunterfate

What's not to love in this picture


----------



## MHe225

Can't compete with the great pics shown above - very, very nice indeed |>

For the last week or so both my wife and I have been wearing our (semi) matching pair of Fortis Fliegers. It is with these two watches that back in '98 this crazy hobby started for us and we still enjoy these tremendously. My wife's Flieger had the crown come out and has since been fitted with a new one (opted for non-original Fortis as we didn't want to give up the screw-down feature), a sapphire crystal replacing the mineral glass and has undergone a full movement service. My Pro is also ready for a sapphire at its next service.


----------



## Hunterfate

No, I'm not going to jump with it


----------



## tanatron

My B-42 Marinemaster Day Date in two different flavours : dressed and in shorts.


----------



## tanatron

Family shot of my Fortis watches.


----------



## LH2

Spacematic!


----------



## tanatron

My Fortis Family is growing! I LOVE FORTIS watches!


----------



## lexlehtor

My new Fortis B-42 Marinemaster. Ordered black nylon watch band also. I'll post pics after I get it.Liking the watch a lot!


----------



## WiZARD7

Fortis Pilot Professional Chronograph on Bonetto Cinturini rubber


----------



## shotik

Birthday


----------



## damo_t

B-42 Black Black on Zulu.


----------



## Datreedude

Here is my Fortis for this post. It seems that most are going to the bigger styles, while I am going to the smaller side. Still like this tropicalized version though.


----------



## tekong

Here is mine









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## genes888

Hello all,

Love all the awesome Fortis watches on display on this thread!!!

Here is my first Fortis which I recently acquired. Loving it....









cheers....


----------



## stork5150

Just picked this up the other day. The rubber strap is just not a good fit for me, anyone know the best place to go to get a leather strap that would go with this?


----------



## asot

New arrival (to replace recently sold Spacematic...)

*B-42 Chronograph*


----------



## reloloco

Here's my baby after an overhaul.







And a dust storm apparently.


----------



## asot

On new clothes


----------



## Jan_DK

My 1st B-42










Sorry, cant figure out how to remove the larger version of pic ;-)


----------



## catlike

Had this a couple of years now, just replaced the leather with a rubber strap.


----------



## abehr

Marine Master.


----------



## Precise

To chuakimsiangjeremy,

I like the gripping edge on your watch. Mine and others I've seen have a finer pattern.

















What models have this edge?

Alan

[/QUOTE]My newly acquired B-42 Marinemaster. loving it!:-![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jan_DK

I believe only the Marine Masters have this edge. The edges on my 2 Original Cosmonauts are much finer.
Check the top of this page for one of mine


----------



## GregoryCz

I have to work on a better close up but this is what I have so far...


----------



## misoo

My O.C., I love it!


----------



## misoo

again... we love sun


----------



## GregoryCz

Just got my Vintager Strap! What ya think?


----------



## misoo

Gives them a little vintage look, very good option! Wrist shot would be nice to see....


----------



## Kid_A

great white. ...


Jan_DK said:


> My 1st B-42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, cant figure out how to remove the larger version of pic ;-)


----------



## Kid_A

try the orange rubber, that would be hilarious...


catlike said:


> Had this a couple of years now, just replaced the leather with a rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 1358864
> View attachment 1358865
> View attachment 1358866


----------



## Kid_A

great twins. limited edition chrono is awesome.


XR1200 said:


> Here is my most precious one that I will probably never wear with the one I wear every day!


----------



## Peterm78

My two latest additions


----------



## misoo

Awesome twins! Enjoy long and good!


----------



## tomek123er




----------



## pasti78




----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomaslux

my daily wearer


----------



## damo_t

Back in the rotation.


----------



## Shahzh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk powered by Evolv DNA30


----------



## heb

Hello, A terrific watch (I have the same model). I love the ALL satin finished case; no polished edges or pushers, just all satin finished.

Enjoy your watch, 
Heb



Shahzh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk powered by Evolv DNA30


----------



## thomaslux

Just arrived - taking it out for the first time today!


----------



## bardemir

What else can I ask for?
Greetings from Hawaii


----------



## misoo

Bardemir, beautiful photo!


----------



## Kid_A

the orange nato fits the watch for 100000%


bardemir said:


> What else can I ask for?
> Greetings from Hawaii
> View attachment 1516236


----------



## HIPdeluxe

PANAVISION AS 1876 21j AUTOMATIC on original NSA bracelet c. early '70s


----------



## took

Love this but as of lately she is running 18sec+ a day. Message with any ideas 









Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## misoo

Maybe demagnetization will help...


----------



## pawel007

my fortis.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Wearing the Fortis True line today. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## whorology403

New C&B straps on the B42 GMT, loving these premium NATOs! Ah! This is the first time I've posted a pic of the new watch!


----------



## emathieu

Wearing the B-42 7750 today


----------



## rinkel

This one is in my collection from the day it came out.
I flipped quite a few, but this one stayed. I really love this watch although it doesn't get much wristtime lately.
It is my only chrono


----------



## cardgenius

My three:

B-47 Mysterious Planets









B-42 Black 'Planet' Official Cosmonaut Chronograph









Spacematic


----------



## nikola0406




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Hey everybody
Here's my b42, definitely my favorite watch!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

I would call this an ideal combo)


pasti78 said:


>


----------



## misoo

Completely agree, just would like to add a B42 flieger...  
http://www.stundenzeiger.de/media/blogs/stundenzeiger/FORTIS-B-42-FLIEGER-AUTOMATIC-DAY-DATE.jpg


----------



## maique

Back from the shop, on my wrist on today's commute.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Akira pS

hello, from Brazil


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Black Betty




----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## Kid_A

fortis variations....

black nato....









and brown pilot....


----------



## Kid_A

classic flieger...



WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 1655457


----------



## U R a Bus

My Fortis related collection.

I don't know how to resize my photo's.


----------



## MiklosR

My first Fortis.


----------



## took

Absolutely my favorite in my collection. I find it hard not to wear this everyday!


----------



## Jax




----------



## tomek123er

Nice couple


----------



## 335assetmgmt

B-42 Marinemaster.


----------



## took

This is still my favorite go to piece!


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## dvd7586

A very good spurise under the hood



uploadimage


----------



## vendt

Fortis B-42, new to me and loving it.


----------



## AIrey1507

My Day-Date Official Cosmonauts 200m. Really love the combination of the pilot's dial with steel dive bezel. Mine just so happens to have perfect crown and caseback alignment as well!


----------



## Mediocre

My first Fortis, liking it so far


----------



## dinexus

vendt said:


> Fortis B-42, new to me and loving it.


Love it! What's the reference on this piece? All I can find is the GMT version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan_DK

Wearing my Cosmonaut today..


----------



## tejon

My Pilot Pro Chrono on a Stowa flieger strap


----------



## Zkin

Spacematic White dial with homemade yellow strap


----------



## Jan_DK

Nice Spacematic, mine says hello.


----------



## Jan_DK

White B-42


----------



## seegath

just checkin' in...


----------



## ANev

Filling in my spot!


----------



## Neeko

My first Fortis, a B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph, my favourite and I love it.










Now on a Hirsch Liberty gold brown strap:


----------



## Dekanblue




----------



## misoo

A new strap... Seems to fit quite well


----------



## vkuong

My Spacematic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seconds

Watches are my passion!
Latest acquisition: Aquadive Bathysphere 500.


----------



## Zkin




----------



## Jlark2006

Pilot Professional Chronograph on a few different straps...


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## sveol

The postman brought this today. B-42 Cosmonaut Titanium.


----------



## mizzy

Recently acquired...
NOS - Fortis Official Cosmonauts DayDate Automatic - 610.22.158.1


----------



## GUTuna

Space Leader Chronograph - Has taken a lot of abuse here, but I rather like it! At least not at retail!


----------



## misoo

Hi guys, let me introduce you my straps collection for my Cosmonauts... Except original bracelet and rubbers, there are some funny nato straps and perlon... Will appreciate your comments and opinions. Thank you and have a nice day with your Fortis


----------



## dumberdrummer

Couldn't think of a better contribution to this thread than presenting my B-42 Flieger "flyin' wild" in it's natural habit! No, I'm not a pilot, but rather the biplane ride was a most excellent Xmas present from my girlfriend that we took advantage of last month. Sorry for the link, but for whatever reason, I'm unable to upload images to WUS. Enjoy! http://1drv.ms/1Rr8LuW


----------



## Anxietyprone

There is no substitute.


----------



## AdrianCol

Happy Friday


----------



## antjama




----------



## larstetens

I'm not wearing one at the moment, but here's a few examples I've managed at acquire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev

Checking in on the new arrivals!


----------



## D Young

I love the Fortis Chronos


----------



## D Young

I love the B type dial . I own an A type that is at the watchmaker.


----------



## D Young

MiklosR said:


> View attachment 2328154
> 
> My first Fortis.


Love the B. Most of the PVD cases show a bit of wear yours looks pristine.


----------



## D Young

ANev said:


> Checking in on the new arrivals!


I love the brown rally strap.


----------



## D Young

Zkin said:


> Spacematic White dial with homemade yellow strap


I love the yellow strap.


----------



## D Young

The Aviator said:


> Hi Fortis lovers!
> 
> My first post in WUS is for my new "old" Official Cosmonauts.
> 
> View attachment 707131
> 
> 
> As you have noticed: LEMANIA powered!!


You don't often see the Cosmonaut chrono.


----------



## D Young

jrhowe said:


> View attachment 353427
> Do you like this one on mrbids.co.uk i think you might Fortis Platin!
> View attachment 353426


The blue strap looks great on this with the blue hands.


----------



## D Young

drumhead said:


> Here are my 3 Fortis watches
> 
> Pilot Professional Day/Date
> View attachment 276435
> 
> View attachment 276436
> 
> 
> Flieger Chronograph
> View attachment 276428
> 
> View attachment 276429
> 
> View attachment 276434
> 
> View attachment 276430
> 
> 
> Pilot Professional GMT (old photo, currently being serviced)
> View attachment 276437


Great collection.


----------



## arcadelt

Here's mine from a few years ago when I was deployed to the Middle East. Most guys were wearing Suuntos and G-Shocks, so the B-42 Pilot Professional was pretty unique, and wore well on a series of different coloured Zulu straps.


----------



## Tuff_Guy_Tony

New to the Fortis Family.


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Taz6502000

My first fortis and I love it! I added a racing strap


----------



## toucan

My old B-42. Been sitting in a drawer for a few years, and finally took it out to get repaired. Forgot what a great watch this is; so clean and classic.


----------



## yourturn.id

Hi guys... fmm with EPSA case ... nice dial, nice combo, functional


----------



## IndyChrono

Picked up this Marinemaster Vintage reissue today. The orange sundial version is getting hard to find. Got this one for a steal from someone who bought a couple in overstock...


----------



## CTSteve

One of my favorite watches. Took this photo while waiting at a stop light.


----------



## ahsan

Hi guys I am new to all this and was wondering how do you tell if someone is selling a fake fortis? 
Someone's selling a fortis flieger chronograph(black dial) for approximately $1500 in the sales forum. I like it but was hoping to pick the experts' brain before spending a relatively large sum of money. Btw i also really like the fortis flieger professional chronograph. 

I own a seiko ssc013p1. This will be my first good watch so please help.


----------



## drgoretex

Here's today's gear:


----------



## eljay

New arrival:








I have a feeling this may be the first of many


----------



## Tabletime

My Marinemaster on Nato strap


----------



## sgrysdon

great lume shot... They pack so much information on that dial!


----------



## diablogt

So little love for this awesome brand.


----------



## senna89wc12

ahsan said:


> Hi guys I am new to all this and was wondering how do you tell if someone is selling a fake fortis?
> Someone's selling a fortis flieger chronograph(black dial) for approximately $1500 in the sales forum. I like it but was hoping to pick the experts' brain before spending a relatively large sum of money. Btw i also really like the fortis flieger professional chronograph.
> 
> I own a seiko ssc013p1. This will be my first good watch so please help.


Are you looking for the Flieger that does not have the rotating bezel like the first one on the picture? The picture was taken from the Fortis 100th anniversary book which they posted some pictures of the fake Fortis. Usually fake ones are easy to tell due to the deformed indices and poor craftsmanship.

Read this thread too as it has very useful information:

Let's talk fake Fortis watches


----------



## senna89wc12

Have been wearing this for a while. The best looking Flieger chrono on the market today IMO. Dial is busy at a glance but it is totally readable in any angle. Useful 200m water resistance ability and accurate 7750 movement. This is definitely Fortis' signature piece.


----------



## ispoglini

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder




----------



## dumberdrummer

B-42 Flieger Chronograph on Panatime natural vintage with rough edges


----------



## aegon




----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## hahaha3111




----------



## TAKtripleT

B42. already posted this on another thread but I love this watch and strap combo so much that I just have to share it again.


----------



## nolte




----------



## drums4money

billions of ticks and still going strong


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis,any day,any place,any model.I just love them! My B-42 Black Mars 500 Chronograph, 163rd out of 500 just arrived les than a week ago from Germany.
I could pick out another six different models in a heartbeat, but I just enjoy this for a while. It's amazing!

Cheers!


----------



## Mike Smith

I've got this crazy guy! It's got a Val7734 under the hood - really cool dial


----------



## d-rob

The watch that got me started down the slippery slope of watch collecting - my Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut GMT, on a new Hirsch strap.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Rotary12a

Cockpit orange. What a great watch. Whenever I wear this watch, over anything else in my collection, I notice eyes drifting towards my wrist. I'd like to add the green and yellow versions to my collection but I can't image being able to wear the 3 of them enough.


----------



## deepreddave

I've a couple of the Andora limited editions, both with Lemania 5100s and running pretty well.
The stratoliner was acquired first from another forum and is the very watch featured on the web here https://monochrome-watches.com/coll...ch-love-funky-fortis-stratoliner-chronograph/. After that I acquired the Cosmonaut below via ebay, bit of a gamble but turned out ok I think, pretty much mint, running strongly per the timegrapher and came with a Cosmonaut bracelet although these were on straps originally. These are not for everyone but they're fun watches with serious pedigree and quite rare.


----------



## eljay

New arrival: B-42 Cosmonaut Titanium.

Or: WRUNW Right Now.

After initial performance testing I've sized the bracelet and put it on. It's right at the size limit for my wrist but it feels great and I'm impressed by the construction of the bracelet. Time setting is tight.

Negatives - No AR coating, the bezel's got a little bit of lateral play and the lume doesn't last very long.

Downright disappointments - I was fiddling around changing straps for some photos a minute ago and one of the bracelet/strap mounting bar screws sheared off! It didn't even come close to over-torquing, it simply broke, as if it had been overloaded at the factory and was just waiting for the opportunity. Incidentally my flieger chronograph had a 21mm spring bar jammed into the (20mm) strap, which I only found when I couldn't get the strap back in... That's two from two so far, Fortis. <|

Overall the whole thing feels reasonably solid because it weighs so little. It looks great, but I can't even wear it until I get the replacement parts! o|

So for the moment, it sits. :-|


----------



## dumberdrummer

eljay said:


> New arrival: B-42 Cosmonaut Titanium.
> 
> Or: WRUNW Right Now.
> 
> After initial performance testing I've sized the bracelet and put it on. It's right at the size limit for my wrist but it feels great and I'm impressed by the construction of the bracelet. Time setting is tight.
> 
> Negatives - No AR coating, the bezel's got a little bit of lateral play and the lume doesn't last very long.
> 
> Downright disappointments - I was fiddling around changing straps for some photos a minute ago and one of the bracelet/strap mounting bar screws sheared off! It didn't even come close to over-torquing, it simply broke, as if it had been overloaded at the factory and was just waiting for the opportunity. Incidentally my flieger chronograph had a 21mm spring bar jammed into the (20mm) strap, which I only found when I couldn't get the strap back in... That's two from two so far, Fortis. <|
> 
> Overall the whole thing feels reasonably solid because it weighs so little. It looks great, but I can't even wear it until I get the replacement parts! o|
> 
> So for the moment, it sits. :-|
> 
> View attachment 11412882


Wow, that's crazy to hear about no AR on the crystal. My B-42 Flieger Chronograph has the best AR I've ever seen (coated on the exterior and interior of the crystal)...so it seemingly just melts away.

And those lug screws are a b!tch! I've been fortunate in that threw my several strap changes they haven't stripped, but a Scroogle search should uncover this is not an uncommon problem.

I do concur with you regarding Fortis lume....lackluster at best.

For what it's worth, though, that is a GREAT looking piece and I hope that you get the lug bar screw issue corrected soon so that you can start enjoying some wrist time with it!

One last thing....not sure if you sourced replacement lug bars/screws yet, but they're available at a very reasonable price through Uhrband24 (cheaper than I've seen on the 'bay). I've ordered straps from them before with no issue. https://www.uhrband24.com/fortis-lug-bar-with-screw-for-straps-steel-brushed-p-2158.html


----------



## eljay

dumberdrummer said:


> Wow, that's crazy to hear about no AR on the crystal. My B-42 Flieger Chronograph has the best AR I've ever seen (coated on the exterior and interior of the crystal)...so it seemingly just melts away.
> 
> And those lug screws are a b!tch! I've been fortunate in that threw my several strap changes they haven't stripped, but a Scroogle search should uncover this is not an uncommon problem.
> 
> I do concur with you regarding Fortis lume....lackluster at best.
> 
> For what it's worth, though, that is a GREAT looking piece and I hope that you get the lug bar screw issue corrected soon so that you can start enjoying some wrist time with it!
> 
> One last thing....not sure if you sourced replacement lug bars/screws yet, but they're available at a very reasonable price through Uhrband24 (cheaper than I've seen on the 'bay). I've ordered straps from them before with no issue. https://www.uhrband24.com/fortis-lug-bar-with-screw-for-straps-steel-brushed-p-2158.html


Absolutely. I'm quite sure I'm going to love this one once I've got everything sorted. It simply looks and feels right.

The lume on my flieger classic chrono is pretty good, and with consistent brightness between the hands and indices. This made sense in my mind considering the aesthetic and market Fortis is going for, so I was a little bit surprised by how short-lived it is on this one.

Thanks for the tip regarding Uhrband24. I have made a warranty claim, but it might not work out since it was from a GM dealer on the other side of the planet. Uhrband24 doesn't list the bead-blasted titanium version of the bars on its website so I've dropped them a message. I'm wondering whether I should (or shouldn't) just get steel ones and be done with it?

I'm also wondering if anyone knows whether Hirsch's curved-end leather straps are a good substitute for the Fortis items?


----------



## Gopher

Hirsch makes the Fortis-branded straps, I believe, so should be a good choice. I have several Hirsch straps for some of my Fortis models, but not B-42s, so someone else will need to validate fit on those.


----------



## impetusera

eljay said:


> New arrival: B-42 Cosmonaut Titanium.
> 
> Or: WRUNW Right Now.
> 
> After initial performance testing I've sized the bracelet and put it on. It's right at the size limit for my wrist but it feels great and I'm impressed by the construction of the bracelet. Time setting is tight.
> 
> Negatives - No AR coating, the bezel's got a little bit of lateral play and the lume doesn't last very long.
> 
> Downright disappointments - I was fiddling around changing straps for some photos a minute ago and one of the bracelet/strap mounting bar screws sheared off! It didn't even come close to over-torquing, it simply broke, as if it had been overloaded at the factory and was just waiting for the opportunity. Incidentally my flieger chronograph had a 21mm spring bar jammed into the (20mm) strap, which I only found when I couldn't get the strap back in... That's two from two so far, Fortis.


----------



## mjackson




----------



## impetusera

NM, this thing keeps breaking my posts.


----------



## Smoothtoquer

My first Fortis. Just got it today and my first impressions are great!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sryukon

My flieger GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajnikhil

senna89wc12 said:


> Have been wearing this for a while. The best looking Flieger chrono on the market today IMO. Dial is busy at a glance but it is totally readable in any angle. Useful 200m water resistance ability and accurate 7750 movement. This is definitely Fortis' signature piece.


The print of numerals on the bezel is slightly different. My watch - hopefully arriving in a couple of days - has the same print and I'm curious why that would be. I searched the internet and forums but couldn't find an answer. Would anyone know the reason for this difference?

Thank!!


----------



## Pahjoe

Great shot, all titanium?.


----------



## Pahjoe

Love all the pictures, especially the "Guns and Coffee" shot.


----------



## Pahjoe

I'm still "sliding"


----------



## robwsho

Amadeus556 said:


> Fortis,any day,any place,any model.I just love them! My B-42 Black Mars 500 Chronograph, 163rd out of 500 just arrived les than a week ago from Germany.
> I could pick out another six different models in a heartbeat, but I just enjoy this for a while. It's amazing!
> 
> Cheers!


This looks awesome! was wondering how the PVD is holding up after almost a year of use, if it is in fact PVD. I just got my Aviatis Stealth Chrono seemingly 0 reviews of this watch online anywhere, I'm curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Amadeus556

robwsho said:


> This looks awesome! was wondering how the PVD is holding up after almost a year of use, if it is in fact PVD. I just got my Aviatis Stealth Chrono seemingly 0 reviews of this watch online anywhere, I'm curious.
> 
> Thanks!


No issues with the finish from regular use (I try not to bump it which might leave some mark since it is a bit more finicky than the stainless) but it still looks like brand new. But now that you mentioned it,it might be not PVD finish on the watch itself,(its titanium with some black finish on it)I will have to double check.
The butterfly clasp it is titanium with PVD for sure, and no issues with the finish either.
Not that I don't like stainless steel, but I like black finish on a watch no matter what, and something tells me that my next Fortis it will be black,if not an Aviatis.
Its a great looking watch hands down!

Cheers!


----------



## robwsho

Amadeus556 said:


> No issues with the finish from regular use (I try not to bump it which might leave some mark since it is a bit more finicky than the stainless) but it still looks like brand new. But now that you mentioned it,it might be not PVD finish on the watch itself,(its titanium with some black finish on it)I will have to double check.
> The butterfly clasp it is titanium with PVD for sure, and no issues with the finish either.
> Not that I don't like stainless steel, but I like black finish on a watch no matter what, and something tells me that my next Fortis it will be black,if not an Aviatis.
> Its a great looking watch hands down!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks! post pics once you get a new one!


----------



## eljay

The cosmonaut in use!


----------



## dumberdrummer

eljay said:


> The cosmonaut in use!
> 
> View attachment 12428839


Was this pic taken on the ISS, lol????


----------



## eljay

dumberdrummer said:


> Was this pic taken on the ISS, lol????


Sadly, it wasn't


----------



## dumberdrummer

eljay said:


> Sadly, it wasn't


Guess that would have made you an Austranaut! Somebody stop me!


----------



## flaxos

Hi guys! Today my new watches arrived from Jomashop. It's new Fortis Flieger Professional chronograph. So here are first pictures of them.


----------



## tanatron

Put it on top on purpose! Best of the three!









(Damasko DC66, Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Chrono Titanium, Sinn 757 UTC)


----------



## tanatron




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## painterspal




----------



## painterspal




----------



## Thiudans

I just got this one (First post on WUS too...) This is a Fortis Aviatis Aeromaster Chronograph


----------



## Amadeus556

My latest addition B-42 Oficial Cosmonauts PC - 7 Team Edition


----------



## PolishX

Fortis B-42 Cosmonautis in the wilds of Alaska, while on the site responding to a Federal Declared National Disaster, had some down time


----------



## Thiudans

PolishX said:


> Fortis B-42 Cosmonautis in the wilds of Alaska, while on the site responding to a Federal Declared National Disaster, had some down time


How does the watch hold up as an actual tool in such a harsh environment?


----------



## PolishX

It holds up just fine, aside from the fact stainless steel gets very cold on the skin when my coat sleeve got pushed up for a bit. Cold wet winds do that. Overall it's a tank of a watch and up to the task


----------



## Thiudans

PolishX said:


> It holds up just fine, aside from the fact stainless steel gets very cold on the skin when my coat sleeve got pushed up for a bit. Cold wet winds do that. Overall it's a tank of a watch and up to the task


Cool!

I wonder if titanium would be warmer....


----------



## Caso

Joining you guys in the Fortis club. Just picked up this Cockpit Two, and put it on a nato to complete the tool watch look. I have to say - I am really impressed with this watch! The quality of the materials, the crispness and design of the type B dial, the day/date complication. I'm a believer, this is an amazing watch with amazing value!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stbob




----------



## took

230/500









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## eljay

Thiudans said:


> Cool!
> 
> I wonder if titanium would be warmer....


I don't know which grade of Titanium alloy is used by Fortis, but if we assume it's Grade 5 (the most common), then its thermal conductivity is about half that of 316 steel. Its volumetric heat capacity is about 40% lower than 316. Therefore it would take a similar amount of time to change temperature, but requires much less energy to do so. As a result, at the same actual temperature, it "feels" closer to body temperature than 316.

Sources: Grade 5 Titanium, Grade 316 Steel


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Flieger Pro


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Flieger Pro Chrono


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F43


----------



## cmann_97

Cosmonaut B42


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F-43 Recon on bracelet (rare)


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Stratoliner Parabola LE


----------



## Amadeus556

Fortis B42 Black and B42 Official Cosmonauts Chronograph PC-7 Team


----------



## DaveXS

Cosmonaut Spacematic today.


----------



## Emceemon

DaveXS said:


> Cosmonaut Spacematic today.
> View attachment 14512665


WoW! So clean 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DaveXS

Emceemon said:


> WoW! So clean
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks. New watches are like that!


----------



## pekshn89

Found this spacematic as new old stock. I think that this elastic nato goes well with color scheme.








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

:-!|>:-!


----------



## ejhc11

2004 model that I bought from a WUS member - Fortis Pilot Professional


----------



## WatchProblem

Current state of the Fortis collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major

Love the bezel!


----------



## Monch

My current Fortis collection:


----------



## Mark24433508

ispoglini said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice cosmonaut strap.
Mine is very worn now.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## ABCSteed

just a teaser of the newest Fortis watch.
Subscribe to the newsletter so you get the info of this new Flieger directly on the 13th of august



Flieger Archives


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## lightspire




----------



## acadian




----------



## acadian




----------



## aegon




----------



## Subonno

So nice, so cool! Love my new Fortis!


----------



## Arkenik

Last find, "old-school" 










Trio


----------



## A_h_r_m_s




----------



## J Fix

Fortis B-42 Chronograph. It was a squadron purchase about 10 years ago. Still love it!


----------



## nemozeco

Monch said:


> My current Fortis collection:


Those old models looks so much better than their current line up in my opinion.


----------



## Monch

nemozeco said:


> Those old models looks so much better than their current line up in my opinion.


Completely agree.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Rarely worn, but proudly worn today


----------



## Ultralinear

quoll said:


> Well, sort of, but not with that title. I'm a recent convert, having just aquired this B42 Fleiger Chrono. I am very impressed with the quality.
> 
> On its bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and on leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's see them.....





quoll said:


> Well, sort of, but not with that title. I'm a recent convert, having just aquired this B42 Fleiger Chrono. I am very impressed with the quality.
> 
> On its bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and on leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let's see them.....


Gone but not forgotten; second generation with Sellita SW200 movement and sapphire crystal.

Had the ETA with mineral crystal version many years ago.


----------



## Paxman

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## Rakurai

Classic Cosmonauts Chronograph Steel P.M. on a Hirsch Lucca leather strap.


----------



## cmann_97

To Rakurai! Beautiful Cosmo!


----------



## MeisterEder

Classic Cosmonauts Ceramic P.M. on CNS adjustable single-pass Forest strap - green and orange 💚🧡


----------



## mchilese

My Cosmonaut Official Chronograph. This is my exploring/adventure watch. Been with me everywhere from the Arctic Circle to Australia, and the China Sea to Panama. It's timed military missions, and my flight home when my daughter was born. Safe to say this watch will never leave me.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

mchilese said:


> My Cosmonaut Official Chronograph. This is my exploring/adventure watch. Been with me everywhere from the Arctic Circle to Australia, and the China Sea to Panama. It's timed military missions, and my flight home when my daughter was born. Safe to say this watch will never leave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's just beautiful, man


----------



## MeisterEder

mchilese said:


> My Cosmonaut Official Chronograph. This is my exploring/adventure watch. Been with me everywhere from the Arctic Circle to Australia, and the China Sea to Panama. It's timed military missions, and my flight home when my daughter was born. Safe to say this watch will never leave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's just beautiful, man


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## hero




----------



## sauravdrives

My precious, please like my comment i am trying to get creditibility in this website.


----------



## sauravdrives




----------



## sauravdrives

Andora Mir 97 ❤❤


----------



## acadian




----------



## Paxman




----------



## journeyforce

My Fortis Al-Tayer Limited Edition (for the UAE market). Last May I bought this same model new from a seller in the UAE but 2 months later I foolishly sold it. Last week I bought this one (seen here before I put a nato strap on it)

These are rare and hard to come by as they only made about 500 of them


----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic fits the bill for Flieger Friday


----------



## Paxman

Fortis Friday with the B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## C160D

New member from germany. Wanna Show my beloved Fortis.


----------



## LotusT66

Wearing a 1940s Fortis Crosby trench today.


----------



## Paxman

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## Rakurai

The CC on a black Watchbandit sailcloth strap:


----------



## drums4money

From around '98. I've had it on a black stingray strap for a few years. I like the look and texture.


----------



## alpaslan

The B42 Automatic is so far the only watch I have seller`s remorse 









Currently I have this pretty:


----------



## BGFalcon

Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

It’s not Fortis Flieger Friday yet but….


----------



## German Tony

Fortis Official Cosmonaut Lemania 5100


----------



## alpaslan

It is #fortisfriday and #fliegerfriday today.


----------



## alpaslan

I owned this, but had to sell. It is the only watch I have seller`s remorse


----------



## Paxman




----------



## MHe225

I've shown this one before and it's on my wrist as I type this. The Fortis Flieger Professional started my watch-journey n 1998. This one still holds the top-spot in my collection for most cumulative wrist-hours, has been on 5 continents and in 25+ countries.


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis Pilot Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Big_wrist said:


> It’s not Fortis Flieger Friday yet but….
> View attachment 16475255


Wow, beautiful !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Rakurai said:


> The CC on a black Watchbandit sailcloth strap:
> View attachment 16342708


Love me some Fortis!
That is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

acadian said:


> View attachment 16140569
> 
> 
> View attachment 16140570


Love fact that they still put double sided AR on most of their watches.
Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

MeisterEder said:


> Classic Cosmonauts Ceramic P.M. on CNS adjustable single-pass Forest strap - green and orange
> 
> View attachment 16055967


Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Paxman

A couple this weekend


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kurosch.asghari




----------



## Paxman

Wearing this Fortis for some yard work. Is it a Flieger? Is it a field watch? A diver? Nope. It’s a beater. 😎


----------



## ABCSteed

great! #fortiseveryday




Paxman said:


> Wearing this Fortis for some yard work. Is it a Flieger? Is it a field watch? A diver? Nope. It’s a beater. 😎
> View attachment 16765193


----------



## Paxman




----------



## Paxman

Laboring on Labor Day USA with this Fortis


----------



## JOHN J.

Happy day wearing my Fortis!


----------



## journeyforce

Fortis B-24 Al- Tayer edition with Eastern Arabic dial numbers and date and Arabic Day











Fortis B-24 Marinemaster Al- Tayer edition with Eastern Arabic dial numbers and date and Arabic Day


----------



## Ultralinear

ABCSteed said:


> View attachment 16078901


My brother just took delivery of the new Flieger and he's really pleased with it.

I wasn't thrilled with the original strap, however.


----------



## JOHN J.

The F-41 looks like a beauty to me. Wish I could find an AD to see one in person.


----------



## MeisterEder

Fortis Stratoliner Parabola LE from 2017


----------



## nolte




----------



## ABCSteed




----------



## Mhutch




----------

